# Crown moulding



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone do crown molding. Small room 16 X 18. Already have it painted but just not enough of me to do it by myself.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

FLWhaler said:


> Anyone do crown molding. Small room 16 X 18. Already have it painted but just not enough of me to do it by myself.


This guy is my installer. He's an excellent trim carpenter/cabinet installer.

Jimmy (850) 291-9206


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I did my living room myself. I used a miter box to cut the corners and had a friend help hold the pieces while I drilled holes to put the finishing nails in. It looked pretty good but I was very careful cutting the angles because the crown molding is expensive if you mess up. If Jimmy can't help you, I would bet the Hired Hand on the forum can do it well for you.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Where you located? I am pretty busy but if you could wait till mid next week be glad to knock it out pretty quick for you. If you use someone else. Be sure not to let them charge you more than $2 per Ln foot to install, putty holes and caulk it in for you.

Custom Installs by
Jason Hays LLC


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

jaster said:


> Where you located? I am pretty busy but if you could wait till mid next week be glad to knock it out pretty quick for you. If you use someone else. Be sure not to let them charge you more than $2 per Ln foot to install, putty holes and caulk it in for you.
> 
> Custom Installs by
> Jason Hays LLC


That may be fair pricing for an entire house, but this is just one room. Small jobs are going to cost more.


----------

